# Spaniel



## zoeeoo

I Need a bit of help on info, there is soo much on google and i dont know much about this sadly and i should.
in near future im looking to raise a working dog i been looking at English springer spaniels for a few reason but i would like to do alot with this dog like fly ball, maybe showing, gundog is this is possible but i dont know where to start and the best thing to start off at i know i need a dog but i wont be rushing into this yet because im going to foster for a while but this means i got plenty of time to get things in order and to do alot more research on this working breed.
could someone point out info about fly ball, gundog, showing?
question like how to enter?
are the shows local?
gundog - is there clubs, classes?
do the dog need to be KC?


----------



## grandad

Working dogs = gundogs. I believe should be trained and worked. There are a lot of gundog trainers around the country. some good some bad. Working spaniels tend to be docked and therefore cannot be shown even though they are KC registered if you have a pure bed working dog. They also require lots of time and training and are not for the lazy. 
Show dogs = are completely different to working dogs, will have full tails and will not have a high prey/hunt/retrieve drive to such an extent of the instincts bred in a working dog. You can show these, and they will have to be KC registered if you want to show at "proper" shows. 
Agility and Flyball can be done with both tpyes of spaniel. It would be a shame in my opinion to have a working dog do flyball or agility as it has been bred to hunt and retireve. (HR) working bred spanners love to hunt and training working dogsis all about harnessing that innate instinct. Which is always a challenge. 
It horses for courses. 
Go to gundogclub.co.uk to find out more, and to find out about gundog trainers in your area. Perhaps go and see some spanners in action. Visit a game fair when its in your area and see the gundog demonstration. All of which will help you in your endeavours. One thing for sure, you'll never be disappointed with a spanner. They are characters. choose one form a good breeder, see both parents, check the lineage and make sure that thet are of a good temprement. (laid back)


----------



## zoeeoo

Thank you, i didnt know you couldnt do both with showing and gun training but i would like to do the gundog part due to enjoying going out for long walks with my two already, i will take a look at the link so thank you.


----------



## grandad

zoeeoo said:


> Thank you, i didnt know you couldnt do both with showing and gun training but i would like to do the gundog part due to enjoying going out for long walks with my two already, i will take a look at the link so thank you.


You can do both, so long as they are KC registered and have full tails. Didn't mean to confuse you. However if your working a spaniel without a docked tail, it could end up with "bloody tail" and may need amputating in the future. a good working dog breeder (of which there are loads in SW) will have it done and shouldn't sell apup unless it is to a working home. Have you thought about a Welsh springer?


----------



## springerpete

zoeeoo said:


> I Need a bit of help on info, there is soo much on google and i dont know much about this sadly and i should.
> in near future im looking to raise a working dog i been looking at English springer spaniels for a few reason but i would like to do alot with this dog like fly ball, maybe showing, gundog is this is possible but i dont know where to start and the best thing to start off at i know i need a dog but i wont be rushing into this yet because im going to foster for a while but this means i got plenty of time to get things in order and to do alot more research on this working breed.
> could someone point out info about fly ball, gundog, showing?
> question like how to enter?
> are the shows local?
> gundog - is there clubs, classes?
> do the dog need to be KC?


I've just read 'grandads' reply to your query. He's given you great advice, if I were you I'd take it. The only thing I would add is that it would be unlikely for a 'Show' type spaniel to have the drive to put in a full days work on a shoot and I'm speaking as someone who's worked spaniels for years. 
Take grandads advice. Cheers Pete.


----------



## Rolosmum

I have two docked tail springers from a working background, we do not work them on shoots but we do make sure that the walks and stimulation they have are out in the countryside, and involves finding and retrieving balls, using their instincts, this does involve getting wet, muddy, and mucky both us and the dogs and they require mental and physical stimulation.

They dont require walking their legs off all day, but i would say a one year old does need roughly an hour morning and evening with brain work also at times. 

They are not for the faint hearted or weather shy, but can make great pets, mine are 1 year on tuesday and 15 months now. One does rally obedience and both are going to do tracking/scent courses in a couple of months time.

But we are first time dog owners and have had the youngest one the longest which is now 9 months, so it can be done, but like everything you get out what you put in.


----------



## grandad

Rolosmum is right about them being outin all weathers. 

Get 4 coats.

1, dry and ready to wear
1, semi dry and still drying
1, taken off this morning and just hung up
1, you've got on right now

Same for hats and two pair of wellies, 1 summer pair and one winter pair. 

My garage is always full of drying clothes, hats, boots, and towels.


----------



## Rolosmum

grandad said:


> Rolosmum is right about them being outin all weathers.
> 
> Get 4 coats.
> 
> 1, dry and ready to wear
> 1, semi dry and still drying
> 1, taken off this morning and just hung up
> 1, you've got on right now
> 
> Same for hats and two pair of wellies, 1 summer pair and one winter pair.
> 
> My garage is always full of drying clothes, hats, boots, and towels.


Love this! or you could take the approach we did today, go out in tshirts and half way across the big field down to the woods the heavens opened!!!! We got soaked, did the dogs care, no way! One hour later back at the car, we were grateful for the heated seats!

But what fun we all had!


----------



## Archer

There is some great advice on here and some things that made me chuckle too.

To reiterate there is a huge difference between working and show springers. My boys are both kc registered and docked but even kc registered they will not hit the breed standard in the show ring (tails aside) but both are good looking dogs. 

I once for a laugh took mine to agility they just don't get it. The little dog wants to hunt, he will jump anything logs bales hedges but ask him to jump a purpose made jump and he just doesn't get it.

They are high maintenance dogs, you are out whatever the weather, they will out walk you and if you don't train them they can be a nightmare. I am sure someone more knowledgeable will correct me if I am wrong but do your breed research too.

I have two, one biddable little dog and one lunatic. My big dog is very Rytex heavy in his breeding and very headstrong, hard to train and highly strung. My young dog even at a third of his age has Irish lines through him and is easier to train, calmer etc.


----------



## Archer

Continued as I can't edit the above from my iPhone...I will always choose my little dog temperament wise over the loony. We have had some tough times with the big dog and I have stood for hours waiting for him to come back, water takes precedent over work and even now I struggle with him on the lead (but thankfully he walks off it to heel).

We have a house full of towels and dog beds, an estate car with a proper dog box but they are the most loving people orientated dogs I know. They are great companions and will make you tear your hair out and glow with pride usually all within the same walk.


----------



## Rolosmum

I would also take a look at the 'advice on springer spaniels' it has been slightly prejudiced by us that have and love springers, but there is some good information on what the dogs are and can be like, with the right training and guidelines.


----------

